# Vikings



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone else stunned after watching that game yesterday? I was so wound up I had a tough time going to sleep last night after I watched replay after replay. After watching the Vikes for 57 years.....about time they were on the good side of one of those. Especially over the Saints and their Bountygate in 2009 when they were paying defensive payers money to take out Farve.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

Lets not forget how the NFL also wanted to see the NO Saints in the super bowl because of Katrina. They wanted a "feel good" story.

I hate to blame anything on the officials but that game in 2009 was so one sided officiating it was crazy.

But was anyone else screaming at the TV for Diggs to step out of bounds initially after he caught the ball.... I was because there was about 3 seconds left on the clock and that would have been about a 50 yard FG. Then when he turned and headed up field all I was thinking was he will get tackled at the 2.... LOL

Finally the Vikings had one go there way. Now they have to be ready for Philly.... it could be cold, snowing, or 65 degrees.... Who knows with the weather there.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just setting you guys up for another big disappointment. Everyone is wondering what Williams was doing that he missed so bad but I think he was trying to make a smart play by cutting Diggs off from the sideline. He just miscalculated how far Diggs jump would carry him and missed


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota... exactly.

He had his head on the right side to keep him in bounds.... he let up so he wouldn't interfere. Like you stated he went what would have been waist high but diggs jumped higher that that. The one thing he did do incorrect (football coach talking here)... is he went in with just a shoulder. If he would have went in how u are supposed to...shoulder and arm to wrap up. He would have made the tackle or would have tripped up diggs.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/can ... id=DELLDHP

Look at the replay and you will see what I mean.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I heard some of the coaches say that NO called a time out right before that play to tell the defensive backs....No Pass Interference and a free play to kick a field goal with no time left. It sure looked like the DB ducked to avoid hitting Diggs before the ball got there.

Yeah.....I also was yelling at the TV for Diggs to get out of bounds with 3-4 seconds left.He was at the 30 yd line.Decent for a field goal try.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It looked like he looked at the sideline but when he saw the only 2 defenders even close, out of play he just turned and ran it.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

An analysis of the stadium audio concluded it was a Guinness Record for number of people simultaneously saying "Holy wah!"


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have full faith in the Vikings...... Choking

The only way they will win a Superbowl is if the franchise moves out of MN at which point they will win it within 2 years.
I wish I were wrong but Nostradamus has predicted it................


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice run. Super lucky on what may go down as the worst defensive play in NFL history!!! oke: 
Really played poorly against the eagles. Looked like they believed the kool-aid that it was "destiny" :withstupid: 
As always for queen fans, there's always next year!! :rock: eace:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

At least the Vikings have been to several play off games since 1961.

Detroit fans how ever have been to one since 1957.

Yes some times moving a team works, Clevland moved to Baltmore changed their name and have one a super bowl.

Will the same have to happen to the presant Browns?

 Al


----------

